

The Value of the Y Combinator Experience - sachin
http://www.sachinrekhi.com/blog/2009/02/26/the-value-of-the-ycombinator-experience

======
sam_in_nyc
I love the concept of YC to death. I don't think there is a better way to get
a web start-up going than to have it incubated in the amazing circumstances
that YC provides. Though I've not yet applied to YC, mainly because I saved up
my own money for seeding, but also for other reasons, I'd imagine the key
benefits being exactly what Sachin has listed in this post.

The least of the benefits is definitely (and should be) the money. Even
without money, somebody could foreseeable devote a small amount of time to
hack together something. Granted, without funding it won't be as fully fleshed
out, or built in as short amount of time, but it's likely that actually _doing
it_ isn't going to be the key point of failure.

What YC gets right is they put you in an environment where you're more likely
to not just do it, but _do it right_. Not just the product, which absolutely
benefits from the groupthink of lots of smart, devoted people in so small a
space, but the company as a whole, for reasons that Sachin has listed.

I'd imagine the hugest benefit of all being the social proof, and investor
day. If you're back by YC, you've already got a foot in the door: smart,
experienced people have invested at least some money and resources into your
idea. These people have delivered great companies before. I guess it's kind of
like recruitment day at a top university. The best meet up with the presumed
best.

Anyway, I need to ask, are there any such "investor days" open to the public?
I'm getting nearer and nearer to launch (now considering filing a provisional
patent which could delay things), but I'll have something substantial to show
that really deserves attention.

------
Shamiq
I like my knowledge to be well-balanced. Are there any founders who have gone
through YC and not liked it?

My current sample seems to indicate they all liked the experience.

(edited last sentence for clarity).

~~~
pg
I worry there are people who didn't like us. We've now funded around 300
people, and out of that many there are probably some. But no group has
actually told me so far that they thought YC wasn't worth it.

~~~
releasedatez
I think it depends on their exits. My thinking is if the startups have good
exits, then they probably should be pretty happy with the experience. Can pg
share a little stats on YC startups exits?

